# VineVida essential oils?



## Jibbian (Feb 26, 2021)

I wonder if any of y'all have experience with VineVida essential oils? Their prices seem very fair and geared for small crafters and small businesses, but I'm wondering about their quality and safety. It looks like they have an in-house lab that does their testing; is this typical or a red flag?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 26, 2021)

If you're looking for quality, safety, pricing, large inventory, good customer service, sometimes FREE shipping, you may want to compare them to *Sun Pure Botanicals* where I buy my essential oils.


----------



## Jibbian (Mar 7, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> If you're looking for quality, safety, pricing, large inventory, good customer service, sometimes FREE shipping, you may want to compare them to *Sun Pure Botanicals* where I buy my essential oils.


Thank you for the recommendation! I'll give them a try.


----------



## maryloucb (Apr 5, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> If you're looking for quality, safety, pricing, large inventory, good customer service, sometimes FREE shipping, you may want to compare them to *Sun Pure Botanicals* where I buy my essential oils.


I'm really bummed--I ordered a bunch of essentail oils from Sun Pure Botanicals on eBay and after 2 weeks they hadn't shipped, and I never got a reason. I asked for a refund and received it, but I don't really want to order from them again.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh, I am SO sorry to hear that!!! That isn't like them AT ALL! They must be understaffed or something to do with COVID. I'll see if I can reach Leslie, one of the owners, to see what she has to say. Can't do it tomorrow, though. I'll put a reminder on my calendar for Wednesday.


----------



## maryloucb (Apr 5, 2021)

I thought I might just send her a message and see if we can try again. After 2 weeks the tracking info still said the label had been created but it hadn’t been received by PO yet.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 5, 2021)

I had a similar experience with Sun Pure Botanicals. Very poor communication from them and it took over six weeks to get my order, after numerous emails - many of which went unanswered. My card was charged the day after the order was placed by the way. The oils may be good, but after hearing your experience I'm not likely to consider them as a vendor again. If I ever do, however, and have a positive experience I will certainly post that.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 5, 2021)

Jibbian said:


> I wonder if any of y'all have experience with VineVida essential oils? Their prices seem very fair and geared for small crafters and small businesses, but I'm wondering about their quality and safety. It looks like they have an in-house lab that does their testing; is this typical or a red flag?


I have no experience with this company. If you decide to go ahead and try ordering from them, please let us know your thoughts. I don't think having their own lab is necessarily a red flag.


----------



## maryloucb (Apr 6, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I had a similar experience with Sun Pure Botanicals. Very poor communication from them and it took over six weeks to get my order, after numerous emails - many of which went unanswered. My card was charged the day after the order was placed by the way. The oils may be good, but after hearing your experience I'm not likely to consider them as a vendor again. If I ever do, however, and have a positive experience I will certainly post that.


Ugh, I don't like to hear that. I was hoping mine was a one time blip, but doesn't sound like it.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 6, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> Ugh, I don't like to hear that. I was hoping mine was a one time blip, but doesn't sound like it.


I was hoping it was a one time thing with me too. I haven't tried ordering from SPB again, but I do know that in the past a couple of people here have had a good experience. I will say the EOs I bought from them were nice.


----------



## Jibbian (Apr 10, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I have no experience with this company. If you decide to go ahead and try ordering from them, please let us know your thoughts. I don't think having their own lab is necessarily a red flag.



I definitely will!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 10, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I'll see if I can reach Leslie, one of the owners, to see what she has to say. Can't do it tomorrow, though. I'll put a reminder on my calendar for Wednesday.


My apologies. I was unable to call Leslie on Wednesday due to a minor emergency that didn't get resolved for a few days. Don't ask!  But I can guess what is happening due to a discussion on another thread about delays in shipping from various vendors, including Amazon. I had it happen also. I was tracking a package sent USPS and it sat in a hub in NV for 3-4 days before they could get around to sending it out. SPB is in NM.

I think that's happening a lot. Call it "the new normal" with so many people ordering everything online these days. Shipping is bound to get back logged. The lack of communication on Leslie's part is likely due to not knowing when their shipments will be picked up. She usually ships USPS Flat Rate 2-day Priority -- which, from my own recent experience takes 6 days!


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 10, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> If you're looking for quality, safety, pricing, large inventory, good customer service, sometimes FREE shipping, you may want to compare them to *Sun Pure Botanicals* where I buy my essential oils.


I recently bought some oils from SPB and did have trouble with a delay, but they responded right away when I asked for an update. However, the litsea and bergamot I bought smelled like... nothing. They had a faint spicy smell but nothing like bergamot or litsea I have bought from other suppliers.  I returned them. The other oils I bought seem ok but I feel a little wary.

No, I don’t have Covid.


----------



## maryloucb (Apr 13, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> My apologies. I was unable to call Leslie on Wednesday due to a minor emergency that didn't get resolved for a few days. Don't ask!  But I can guess what is happening due to a discussion on another thread about delays in shipping from various vendors, including Amazon. I had it happen also. I was tracking a package sent USPS and it sat in a hub in NV for 3-4 days before they could get around to sending it out. SPB is in NM.
> 
> I think that's happening a lot. Call it "the new normal" with so many people ordering everything online these days. Shipping is bound to get back logged. The lack of communication on Leslie's part is likely due to not knowing when their shipments will be picked up. She usually ships USPS Flat Rate 2-day Priority -- which, from my own recent experience takes 6 days!


I totally understand shipping delays. But my package sat for 2 weeks without even showing as received at the post office.  I live 6 hours away from Albuquerque. Leslie ended up refunding my money, and then the package showed up 2 days later.  It was just a bummer situation all around.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 13, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> Leslie ended up refunding my money, and then the package showed up 2 days later.


I hear your frustration. But I doubt Leslie had any more control over the situation than you did. Truly.  She did the right thing by refunding your money. The ball is in your court.


----------



## maryloucb (Apr 13, 2021)

I did tell her that if she hadn't already shipped it, I wanted a refund. She went ahead and refunded me anyway, even though she HAD shipped. I contacted her immediately when the package showed up and had her send me an invoice. I think I will give her another chance when it's time to buy more oils. She was very gracious.


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 16, 2021)

Unfortunately I am having the same issue with my 2nd order from Sun Pure. I decided to give them a 2nd chance, and now 2 weeks later I still have not received my package and tracking shows it in pre-shipment.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 16, 2021)

I never had any problems with SPB and have ordered more than once from them.


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 16, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I never had any problems with SPB and have ordered more than once from them.


It's weird and frustrating.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 16, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I never had any problems with SPB and have ordered more than once from them.


I'm curious, how recently have you ordered from SPB? It seems that the issues I had a year ago are ongoing, and it evidently wasn't a one time, weird thing that happened. I do hope they can straighten things out, but for now I remain wary and unlikely to order from them again.


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 16, 2021)

The first time was a couple of months ago, and then again 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Audreegrl74 (Jun 17, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> I totally understand shipping delays. But my package sat for 2 weeks without even showing as received at the post office.  I live 6 hours away from Albuquerque. Leslie ended up refunding my money, and then the package showed up 2 days later.  It was just a bummer situation all around.


I live IN Albuquerque and ordered 3 weeks ago and no shipment. I emailed to see if my order was coming and no return email. My first order with them came on time and I fell in love with their essential oils. My second order never got sent, so I asked for a refund. I decided to try them again because I like the essential oils they sent me the first time. Still waiting for order or message back. Hoping they send soon. In my experience, they have very nice products.


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 17, 2021)

Audreegrl74 said:


> I live IN Albuquerque and ordered 3 weeks ago and no shipment. I emailed to see if my order was coming and no return email. My first order with them came on time and I fell in love with their essential oils. My second order never got sent, so I asked for a refund. I decided to try them again because I like the essential oils they sent me the first time. Still waiting for order or message back. Hoping they send soon. In my experience, they have very nice products.


I really like their oils too, but it seems like this is the norm for them, at least lately.


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 18, 2021)

So it seems that what is happening is that when you order, she prints out a label so that it shows as being shipped, but then nothing happens until you inquire about your package, and then she actually ships it. My package magically arrived at the post office in Albuquerque yesterday, after I sent an email asking about the status.


----------



## Audreegrl74 (Jun 18, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> So it seems that what is happening is that when you order, she prints out a label so that it shows as being shipped, but then nothing happens until you inquire about your package, and then she actually ships it. My package magically arrived at the post office in Albuquerque yesterday, after I sent an email asking about the status.


Oh, wow. I don't mind waiting for the shipment as long as they communicate with me. I really do like their products. I ordered on May 27 and still haven't received any shipment. I emailed and haven't had a reply. I am kinda bummed. I actually ordered from their website instead of EBay to see if there was a difference in the shipping. I am going to hold out as long as I can and see when the shipment will come.


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 18, 2021)

Audreegrl74 said:


> I actually ordered from their website instead of EBay to see if there was a difference in the shipping. I am going to hold out as long as I can and see when the shipment will come.


I did the same thing the 2nd time. Didn't make a difference. Do you have tracking info for your shipment? I ordered on May 30th and it looks like it's on its way and should arrive on Monday.


----------



## Audreegrl74 (Jun 18, 2021)

I do not have tracking info. Just an order number. I just sent another email. I hope to hear back soon! By the way, Nice to meet a fellow soaper in New Mexico!


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 18, 2021)

Audreegrl74 said:


> I do not have tracking info. Just an order number. I just sent another email. I hope to hear back soon! By the way, Nice to meet a fellow soaper in New Mexico!


I hope your package arrives soon! I'm actually in southwestern Colorado! We love New Mexico, though!


----------



## Audreegrl74 (Jun 18, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> I hope your package arrives soon! I'm actually in southwestern Colorado! We love New Mexico, though!


Oh nice! Well nice to 'meet' you! So glad you are getting your package.


----------



## earlene (Jun 19, 2021)

For USPS mailing, many companies or small businesses print the labels on premises using postal software; at the time of printing, said item will appear in the postal system with a notation something like 'label printed, awaiting receipt'.  

The package is either later picked up by the postal carrier OR the sender delivers the package to the post office themselves.  When the sender takes the package to the post office themselves, it can take as long as they take (days. or ....)  At least when the post office picks it up, it gets into the postal system sooner and is easier to track.  I prefer the latter, but I know some vendors do their own transportation to the post office.  I don't know why they don't just schedule a pick up at their location; perhaps their location is not a safe area for leaving packages unattended (just a guess.)

If you don't have a tracking number, you can request to be notified of the tracking number.  I always do if it is not included when I am notified that shipment has been made, which in most cases is within a day or two of confirmation that an order was received.

I believe the same can be done with UPS, and when I've sent stuff out via UPS, the driver will pick it up at my house, and ring the doorbell if I did not leave it on the doorstep for pickup.


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 19, 2021)

In both cases the label was printed right away, and then the package sat for 2+ weeks. It was only scanned in at the post office when I sent an email inquiring about the status of the package. I don't know if they are busy, or if something else is going on, but I think 2 weeks processing time is too much.

Where I live, we don't have home delivery (or pickup) of mail, so if I want to ship a package, I have to take it to the post office. All our mail goes to PO Boxes and we have to pick it up. It's a pain.


----------



## maryloucb (Jul 2, 2021)

UPDATE: I just ordered yesterday from Sun Pure and it shipped yesterday.


----------



## eoexpert (Jul 30, 2021)

Has anyone tried Moksha Essentials? They have good prices and also claim to provide GCMS, IFRA and allergen reports for all Essential oils. They are following IFRA 49 guidelines as well for their Fragrances which are claimed to be Pthalate and Paraben free.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks! Always nice to have another source for purchasing EOs. 
Have you ordered from them? 
How fast is shipping? 
How is the quality compared to other supplers? 
How are prices compared to other suppliers? 
What can you say about customer service?


----------



## maryloucb (Aug 27, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> If you're looking for quality, safety, pricing, large inventory, good customer service, sometimes FREE shipping, you may want to compare them to *Sun Pure Botanicals* where I buy my essential oils.


@Zany_in_CO , have you ordered any essential oils from Sun Pure lately? I just had to file a credit card dispute for an order that I placed on July 28th that I never received. I emailed and called and received NO response at all. I'm sad, because I really like their oils, but it doesn't really matter how much I like them if I never get them!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 27, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> have you ordered any essential oils from Sun Pure lately?


No, I haven't. I'm sorry to hear about your trouble with them.  Not good when a responsible party doesn't act responsibly.


----------



## Aparajita (Dec 8, 2022)

Jibbian said:


> I wonder if any of y'all have experience with VineVida essential oils? Their prices seem very fair and geared for small crafters and small businesses, but I'm wondering about their quality and safety. It looks like they have an in-house lab that does their testing; is this typical or a red flag?


I haven't purchased from them. I recently bought from <a href="Gardenia Oil - Buy Best Bulk Gardenia Essential Oils in USA">Visit Aromachology</a> I am yet to try but the service was good and the prices are cheap.


----------

